# Diagramas y Manuales de Servicio para Filmadoras o grabadoras de Video...



## flaKobuKaro (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola Amigos....

Aqui les dejo unos links de unos manuales de servicio para filmadoras o grabadoras de Video....

Espero les sea muy util en la reparacion de estas...

Bye...

SAMSUNG_CAMCORDER_SCD24.rar



SAMSUNG_CAMCORDER_SCD-180.rar



SONY_CCD-TR88.rar



SONY_CCD-TRV75.rar



SONY_CCD-TRV86PK.rar



SONY_DCR-HC15.rar



SONY_DCR-HC40.rar



SONY_DCR-HC42.rar



SONY_DCR-TRV103.rar



SONY_DCR-TRV120_TRV120E_TRV120P_TRV125E_.rar


----------

